#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Wat Benchamabophit ... The Marble Temple

## David48atTD

Wat Benchamabophit Dusitvanaram is a Buddhist temple in the Dusit  district of Bangkok, Thailand. 

Also known as the marble temple, it is  one of Bangkok's best-known temples and a major tourist attraction. 

It  typifies Bangkok's ornate style of high gables, stepped-out roofs and  elaborate finials

WIKI

---

Just a photo essay from when I visited a little while back ...


(Took my Sis there)



Ceiling detail



Floor detail



Window detail



Interior detail (several images)












Inside, looking out



Courtyard, lined with Buddha statues











... and so forth, and so on  ::chitown:: 







Not many tourists ... but quality  :Smile: 




Anyone else been?

----------


## JoeF

Nice temple, been there. Indeed not to many people.

----------

